# VW Mini bus



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 16, 2012)

Pics make it look like it was taken in a rainforest. 

(f they look a little dark it's because I've processed them to try and match my calibrated monitor to the laptops in my house)


----------



## 12sndsgood (May 16, 2012)

I really like the first two of these.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 16, 2012)

Personally I'm torn between the 2nd and the last one.  I really dig the straight on shot for some reason...


----------



## Samerr9 (May 16, 2012)

Great Job.. This maybe the first time I really enjoy HDR work! keep it up


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 16, 2012)

I certainly do HDR differently than most people do.  IT's the result of constantly trying something different and not being happy with the results from the typical HDR products.

Thank you for the kind words


----------



## 12sndsgood (May 16, 2012)

i like the last one as well, just the top being cut off hurts it  for me. that type of shot i want that whole front of the car in view.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 16, 2012)

I see your point with that one.


----------

